# molt gear calls



## houglandtravis (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm looking at getting a new call..I'm thinking either the ex3d or the ex reflex d. Has anyone used one or both? What are your opinions on them and which do you prefer?


----------



## teamoutlaw (Oct 1, 2008)

I think they both run similar. I went with the ex3d myself. Sounded pretty good I thought.


----------

